# GEICO saying they will not renew my personal insurance unless i have rideshare insurance



## Trans123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gurus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please advice .. i will be indebted for you advice .. for ever.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Trans123 said:


> Gurus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please advice .. i will be indebted for you advice .. for ever.


Ask Geico if they offer rideshare insurance where you are. Geico does offer rideshare insurance in SC; it's sold through the commercial side of Geico, as opposed to the personal side. They call it a "hybrid" policy.

I got it voluntarily last year; it's really good coverage & was only about 10 more bucks a month. It went up another 6$ a month this year (maybe bc I got a speeding ticket like a dummy) but it's worth it to *know* you're covered if anything happens. Based on what I've read on this board I would hate to rely on James River alone.



KellyC said:


> Ask Geico if they offer rideshare insurance where you are. Geico does offer rideshare insurance in SC; it's sold through the commercial side of Geico, as opposed to the personal side. They call it a "hybrid" policy.
> 
> I got it voluntarily last year; it's really good coverage & was only about 10 more bucks a month. It went up another 6$ a month this year (maybe bc I got a speeding ticket like a dummy) but it's worth it to *know* you're covered if anything happens. Based on what I've read on this board I would hate to rely on James River alone.


**If Geico doesn't offer it where you live, try some other ins. cos. It's starting to be more widely available


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Find a company with a rideshare rider. Get it for sure.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

This is simple: Do what they say, or find another company. 
As already posted, ask if they offer it, if not, look elsewhere.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

How did they know you did rideshare?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Trans123 said:


> Gurus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please advice .. i will be indebted for you advice .. for ever.


Wait what? Oh, are you trying to purposely violate the terms of the personal auto insurance policy by NOT having a rideshare rider on it even though you are doing rideshare service?

SIMPLE FACT: You must have rideshare insurance policy/rider if you are doing rideshare service.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Wait what? Oh, are you trying to purposely violate the terms of the personal auto insurance policy by NOT having a rideshare rider on it even though you are doing rideshare service?
> 
> SIMPLE FACT: You must have rideshare insurance policy/rider if you are doing rideshare service.


This isn't true.

Just don't expect them to cover you app on.

----

OP,

With State Farm, I pay $32 more a year for the TNC endorsement.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trans123 said:


> Gurus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please advice .. i will be indebted for you advice .. for ever.


Buy the insurance


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> This isn't true.
> 
> Just don't expect them to cover you app on.


What isn't true? You must have rideshare policy/rider? YES IT IS ABSOLUTLY TRUE!

Try reading your personal auto insurance policy. It explicitly states that the covered vehicle CAN NOT BE USED for commercial purposes. You must either have a proper commercial insurance policy or obtain a rideshare rider, otherwise you are in direct violation of that personal auto insurance policy and subject to it being canceled.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> This isn't true.
> 
> Just don't expect them to cover you app on.


That is what my insurance company told me that they would not cover me if I got into an accident with the the app on. Also that there was a gray area during period one where I may not be covered at all by anyone. Unfortunately they did not offer ride share rider in my area so I had to switch to another company.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is what my insurance company told me that they would not cover me if I got into an accident with the the app on. Also that there was a gray area during period one where I may not be covered at all by anyone. Unfortunately they did not offer ride share rider in my area so I had to switch to another company.


Be VERY CAREFULL with what you say. Do you mean that is what the insurance company agent said? What he says means nothing. It is what the actual writing in the actual policy that matters. Sure, the agent can say they just will not cover you during that time. But the truth will be painfully revealed when you get into an accident and your personal auto insurance company finds out that you are doing rideshare and your policy is canceled for violating the terms of the policy.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Be VERY CAREFULL with what you say. Do you mean that is what the insurance company agent said? What he says means nothing. It is what the actual writing in the actual policy that matters. Sure, the agent can say they just will not cover you during that time. But the truth will be painfully revealed when you get into an accident and your personal auto insurance company finds out that you are doing rideshare and your policy is canceled for violating the terms of the policy.


Look I switched just because I did not want the risk in period one. I had my old insurance company for a very long time even have all my other insurance thru them. If they say they will cover something than they make good on that promise I have had many dealings with the company and have absolutely no reason to question what they say.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> What isn't true? You must have rideshare policy/rider? YES IT IS ABSOLUTLY TRUE!
> 
> Try reading your personal auto insurance policy. It explicitly states that the covered vehicle CAN NOT BE USED for commercial purposes. You must either have a proper commercial insurance policy or obtain a rideshare rider, otherwise you are in direct violation of that personal auto insurance policy and subject to it being canceled.


Okay, I'm gonna get a bit pedantic. I actually did read my personal Geico policy when I started doing rideshare, and it did NOT say that rideshare was grounds for cancellation. It DID say that accidents that occur while you are doing rideshare would not be covered.

If rideshare were grounds for cancellation under OP's policy, they would have cancelled. Instead, Geico is telling him it won't renew. There is a difference. Of course, in the end ... OP is gonna have to get the rideshare policy. At least if he wants to stay with Geico. 

Anyway, OP, if you're still reading, you really should get a rideshare policy for your protection. You can search this board for horror stories from people who had wrecks while doing rideshare w/o their own rideshare coverage. The Uber/Lyft insurance companies are not gonna have your back.


----------



## LACA90028 (Jun 1, 2018)

I had geico and got hit by an other car, her fault, while transporting Pax. Geico dropped me, lyft deactivated me. The woman took her sweet time of 3 weeks to admit fault then an other 10 to get it back on the road. So no matter what I was f*&$. I kept contacting lyft to communicate so their insurance would communicate with the insurance at fault, not much help. I ended up loosing a month worth of driving, countless hours of calling insurances and emailing and dealing with a rideshare company that doesn’t care if it’s inconvenient for them. I now have commercial insurance and if that would happen again Geico will take care of it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Does geico provide insurance in your area for uber? My state I think is all progressive. It is in my area at least but read different companies in other markets.

We had changes down here last July and have met drivers who claimed they had accidents with app on and nothing happened and got new or newer used cars


----------



## LACA90028 (Jun 1, 2018)

I’m in CA and yes they do. Even cheaper than my regular insurance with a lower deductible. I drive a Select car though


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Just updated my Progressive policy with rideshare my car insurance on both cars increased a total of $5.xx a month for $29 extra every 6 months. Well worth the 5 min phone call and not dealing with BS when something happens.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Advise: pay the extra for the rideshare endorsement 

Result: peace of mind knowing regardless of what happens and when, you are covered .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In CA it is Metro Mile and Farmers. 
I found Metro Mile to be much less expensive. 
I have been using them for over 4 years now. No problems. 

They replaced my windshield without a problem. 
I have not heard how the respond if you have a traffic accident. 

Regardless of the company, James River covers you while you are driving Uber. 
Your insurance company covers your private miles.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> In CA it is Metro Mile and Farmers.
> I found Metro Mile to be much less expensive.
> I have been using them for over 4 years now. No problems.
> 
> ...


geico in VA at least covers even when a passenger is in the vehicle. Now they may try and recover some money from james river but that is between them.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Okay, I'm gonna get a bit pedantic. I actually did read my personal Geico policy when I started doing rideshare, and it did NOT say that rideshare was grounds for cancellation. It DID say that accidents that occur while you are doing rideshare would not be covered.
> 
> If rideshare were grounds for cancellation under OP's policy, they would have cancelled. Instead, Geico is telling him it won't renew. There is a difference. Of course, in the end ... OP is gonna have to get the rideshare policy. At least if he wants to stay with Geico.
> 
> Anyway, OP, if you're still reading, you really should get a rideshare policy for your protection. You can search this board for horror stories from people who had wrecks while doing rideshare w/o their own rideshare coverage. The Uber/Lyft insurance companies are not gonna have your back.


The problem is not being canceled, it's not being covered properly. There is no reason to not have the proper insurance. I should know- June 10, I got in an accident. I was at fault. Sigh no injuries, thankfully, but at least I was covered under personal, because Lyft wouldn't pay for my car, but I believe they are fixing the other. My car was totaled, so I am done with ridesharing. Still think I will hang out here,though


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

drive4lyft69 said:


> The problem is not being canceled, it's not being covered properly. There is no reason to not have the proper insurance. I should know- June 10, I got in an accident. I was at fault. Sigh no injuries, thankfully, but at least I was covered under personal, because Lyft wouldn't pay for my car, but I believe they are fixing the other. My car was totaled, so I am done with ridesharing. Still think I will hang out here,though


Sorry to hear about your accident. If Lyft was paying you would have that $2500 deductible though, so maybe you're better off. Did you have pax on board? Glad there no injuries; cars are fixed/totaled easier. I wish you good luck. You're probably aware that it's not a true money maker for most people.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

QUOTE="Older Chauffeur, post: 4073889, member: 3436"]Sorry to hear about your accident. If Lyft was paying you would have that $2500 deductible though, so maybe you're better off. Did you have pax on board? Glad there no injuries; cars are fixed/totaled easier. I wish you good luck. You're probably aware that it's not a true money maker for most people.[/QUOTE]

Thanks.. yeah, very happy my insurance is dealing with me. No pax, had just done a drop off at airport. Whew! Deep down, I am happy about no more ride share, and in the long run, I will be fine. Have started looking for a new job, won't be fun without a car


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> The problem is not being canceled, it's not being covered properly. There is no reason to not have the proper insurance. I should know- June 10, I got in an accident. I was at fault. Sigh no injuries, thankfully, but at least I was covered under personal, because Lyft wouldn't pay for my car, but I believe they are fixing the other. My car was totaled, so I am done with ridesharing. Still think I will hang out here,though


Not disputing that, I was just responding to a comment about the terms of a regular non-rideshare personal auto policy.

Absolutely, I agree that ppl who drive rideshare should get their own rideshare coverage. They should *not* just rely on the coverage that Uber & Lyft provide.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Not disputing that, I was just responding to a comment about the terms of a regular non-rideshare personal auto policy.
> 
> Absolutely, I agree that ppl who drive rideshare should get their own rideshare coverage. They should *not* just rely on the coverage that Uber & Lyft provide.


Just checking, a lot of people like to argue about this. Protect yourselves, people!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Just checking, a lot of people like to argue about this. Protect yourselves, people!


I like to argue about *everything* but I agree with you on this.


----------

